# Xorg crash



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2013)

No idea why this happens. Suddenly Xorg start to crash.
My /var/log/Xorg.0.log


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD Unix 9.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Apr 29 18:27:25 UTC 2013     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 29 May 2013  11:42:31AM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.28.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  1 00:50:26 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/anonymous-pro/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/anonymous-pro/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/gentium/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ubuntu-font/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/ubuntu-font/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/").
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/").
(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/".
	Entry deleted from font path.
	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/").
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-fonts,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bb5c0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0191:10de:039c NVIDIA Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX] rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  310.44  Wed Mar 27 15:00:45 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  310.44  Wed Mar 27 14:44:32 PDT 2013
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) Jun 01 00:50:27 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0): The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 does not have the necessary
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     external power cables attached; X cannot use this GPU
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     until the problem is rectified.  Please shut down your
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     computer, open its case, and attach all of the appropriate
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     power connectors.  Please see the documentation provided
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(GPU-0):     with your NVIDIA GPU for more details.
(EE) Jun 01 00:50:28 NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0
(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2013)

The error seems pretty clear:



> ```
> The NVIDIA GPU at PCI:1:0:0 does not have the necessary external power cables attached
> ```



If you've verified that the cables are attached, perhaps the power supply is no longer supplying enough power.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2013)

Impossible. None hardware change for years now. I had the same problem in the past and solved with the next nvidia-driver update. I am sure that is not hardware's problem*.*


----------



## adamk (Jun 1, 2013)

Hardware does go bad over time, particularly years. Try a different power supply, or if you insist it's a bug, report it to nvidia.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2013)

Probably is a bug. My power supply work just fine. I have no problems and my computer is not too old. Is 4 years. Plus my power supply is corsair 620W. I don't believe that is hardware's problem*.*


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2013)

If the software suddenly starts to report hardware problems, it's worth at least opening the case and looking for problems.  Maybe the power cable has come loose, maybe the capacitors on the video board have failed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 1, 2013)

I was believing the problem was something like that: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=36367
But yes. You are right. I strain the power cables inwards on the graphics card and `startx` just brings me back to xfce4.


----------



## jozze (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you using the proprietary drivers? I am an ATI (now AMD) user. Just recently I rebuilt the drivers on Linux, and Xorg stopped working, and I think I had to rebuild it or something, or was it that after Xorg update, I had to rebuild drivers ...

I any case, try to rebuild x11/xorg, with some other ports that are connected to it, with your favorite ports utility:

```
portupgrade -Rrf x11/xorg
portmaster -Rr /usr/ports/x11/xorg
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything is ok now. Didn't make good contact the cable on the graphics card. Yes. Strange but can happen. Now I have my Xserver up again and running just perfect


----------

